# Do Your Tiels Use a "Happy Hut"?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got Sunny a "Happy Hut" at the pet store. It's a furry wrap-around thing that you can hang inside the cage and your tiel can sleep inside it and it's supposed to make them feel all snug and cozy and safe and warm.  So I hung it in Sunny's cage but I think he's still checking it out and isn't ready to dive inside it right away. Does anyone have this thing for their tiels and do they actually use it? And am I supposed to hang it directly above a perch (so that the perch is in the middle of the "floor" of the happy hut) so that when the tiel is inside it, it can still stand on the perch beneath it? I'm so confused and don't know if I've wasted my money on something made to scam ignorant tiel owners' money... Please advise if you can. Thanks.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was told by the rescue group I adopted ASH from, never to use the cave type items as it inhibits the bonding relationship with your bird.
The worst toy is a mirror. the bird bonds to the image, not to you.
Jerry


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a happy hut, but not for my cockatiels. It is for my conure and she really loves it. When my birds have play time the tiels will sometimes go into C.B.'s part of the cage but they have never shown any interest in the hut. The thing to be aware of with the happy hut is that the stitching inside the hut can sometimes come loose. You need to keep inspecting it for loose threads as you don't want your birdie to become tangled.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Echo sits on top of it but has never gotten inside, I should try readjusting since i'm doing a cage remodel later.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Huts aren't great for females as they can stimulate nesting. Just another thing to watch out for. =)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some wild parrot species use their nest hole to sleep in all year round, but cockatiels only use the nest hole for breeding. So having something that resembles a tree hole in the cage is like a neon sign that says "Here's a great place to breed. Get busy!". It encourages hormonal behavior in both males and females.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

As has already been said, tiels only use little hidy holes like that for nesting and not for sleeping, they feel safer sleeping on a perch with a leg tucked up and their face snuggled into their back. They just dont have that hiding instinct. It can also be dangerous as toes can get snagged in threads from the fabric as well as if a tiel was to try and nest in the hut,they may become trapped because they can be a little restrictive and hard to get out from.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never used a Happy Hut. My females get stimulated enough to breed with Spot's singing. LOL. They seem perfectly content to sleep on the highest perch.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've never tried one, but won't be since my females could possibly get really nesty fast and I don't want 5 nesty females, lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for responding gang. So, in conclusion, I've wasted yet another $10 plus tax on something totally useless that could even kill my tiel...Next time, if I want to throw money away like that, I think I'll just take a $10 bill and rip it up myself to save the hassle  The happy hut has been removed from Sunny's cage. I'll see if I can use it as a wrist warmer or something.


----------

